
Ask HN: Good materials for teaching undergrad Software Engineering? - azhenley
I&#x27;ll be teaching an undergraduate software engineering course this Fall and am looking for public&#x2F;free teaching resources.<p>It would be great for me to learn from other instructors to know how to organize my course, see how they present info in slides, etc.
======
jpamata
A Fresh Graduate's Guide to Software Development Tools and Technologies:
[http://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~seer/book/2e/](http://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~seer/book/2e/)

NUS Software Engineering class textbook and syllabus (with notes):
[https://nus-te3201.github.io/website/index.html](https://nus-
te3201.github.io/website/index.html)

------
sethammons
What level? What topics? CS101? A practical course on professional software
development?

~~~
azhenley
It’s a junior/senior level course on SE. These generally entail a group
project and lectures on software process, design, testing, etc.

